# Progesterone in ICSI - where is it better for it to go?



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I am taking the pessaries in the place "where the sun dont shine"   
but I have read that some people take it in the front passage.
Which is better for success? 
Has anyone got experiance of using it in both areas?
What is the average dosage?
I am on one ampule of 400g per day..
Thanks,
shelleyxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Previous consultant I worked with, always advise vaginally as it was closer to where is needed to go and a better blood supply , therefore better absorbtion!

Ruth


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Ruth for your reply.
I wonder why they have asked me to put it in the other place?
sxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't know either Shelley but I was told back by my clinic.  I guess it must just be what they feel is best.

Clare


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hey there ..

I asked the very same question here have a look at this link for a poll I did earlier this month!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17940.0.html

Hope it helps.. I used the tradesman entrance in the end. ignore the 3rd option my cycle buddies are a bit crazy xxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks girls - just looked at the poll and its so funny what us women go through.
I think back is better as can see it may cause more leakages if in the front .....but I do think it would be better in the front as the progestrone would be in the place where it is needed much quicker..
Hey ho...nothing is simple...all I know is that I have is smelly wind..
sxxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

LMAO and the wind dosent go either!!! still suffering and I have to take them till I am 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Jigsaw (Nov 30, 2004)

Wanting to know if there are any other symptoms that may occur or am I just being different.

I have been experiencing some very dark very light discharge over the past day and half.  Could this be due to the Cyclogest.  I am due to do my pregnancy test tomorrow.  My periods don't normally happen like this.  In fact the spotting sometimes is not there and sometimes is.  Like others getting quite frustrated in that I don't want to visit the loo.

Can anybody put my mind at rest I am going crazy, as well as very tearful when it first occured.   Trying to keep positive.


----------

